
German Engineering Yields New Warship That Isn’t Fit for Sea - chewz
https://www.wsj.com/articles/german-engineering-yields-new-warship-that-isnt-fit-for-sea-1515753000
======
vgf
The previous discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16139522))
had a non-paywalled link in the comments:

[https://navaltoday.com/2017/12/22/germany-returns-
lead-f125-...](https://navaltoday.com/2017/12/22/germany-returns-
lead-f125-frigate-to-builder-report/)

